# Create your "Dream Team" production of...



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Like the thread of "Carmen" and "Les Troyens", but this time with the opera of your choice. Thinking especially in rarities and works that are not seen every day. The rules will be the same: choose the complete cast, a conductor, an orchestra, venue, label (if your production will be recorded/filmed, in studio or live). Be creative


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

A festival of underperformed operas, with sets and costumes based on the original productions.

Beginning with...

1. _Le juif errant_ (Halévy)
2. _Guido et Ginevra_ (Halévy)
3. _La reine de Chypre_ (Halévy)
4. _Charles VI_ (Halévy)
5. _Les mousquetaires de la reine_ (Halévy)
6. _Le val d'Andorre_ (Halévy)
7. _Jaguarita l'indienne_ (Halévy)
8. _Patrie!_ (Paladilhe)
9. _La dame de Monsoreau_ (Salvayre)
10. _La statue_ (Reyer)
11. _Bacchus_ (Massenet)
12. _La jeunesse de Goethe_ (Meyerbeer)
13. _Marie_ (Herold)

Starring the likes of Michael Spyres, Joyce el-Khoury, Joyce di Donato, Mathias Vidal, Tassis Christoyannis, and Véronique Gens, conducted by Marc Minkowski, Hervé Niquet, &c.

And of that baker's dozen, two have been recorded (one without a tenor), extracts (generally a single aria) exist from a handful of others (dating back to c. WWI), and another is lost.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

*Norma*

Norma - Maria Callas
Adalgisa - Montserrat Caballé
Pollione - Franco Corelli
Oroveso - Ezio Pinza

Orchestra and Chorus of La Scala, Milan conducted by Vittorio Gui

Producer and set designer - Franco Zeffirelli
Costumes by Marcel Escoffier (as per the Paris production of 1964)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Opera: Madama Butterfly
Cio Cio San: Callas
Pinkerton: Shicoff
Sharpless: Bastianini
Suzuki: Simionato
Set & Costumes: Zeffirelli
Conductor: Levine & Met Orchestra
General Manager: Bing


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Opera: Madama Butterfly
> Cio Cio San: Callas
> Pinkerton: Shicoff
> Sharpless: Bastianini
> ...


Bing and Callas were hardly a match made in heaven. :devil:

I mean let's face it, if it had been Bing, the production would have been some old one dusted off for the occasion, and Callas would have been singing with a different Pinkerton and Sharpless at every performance, often not even having met her colleagues till she got on stage. Bing was renowned for not giving performers enough stage rehearsal time. For someone like Callas, who was blind as a bat, stage rehearsals were essential, but he could never quite get his head round why she needed them so badly.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Otello*

Otello: Giovanni Martinelli 
Desdomona: Claudia Muzio
Iago: Tito Gobbi

Orchestra and Chorus of La Scala by Victor de Sabata

*Tristan und Isolde:*

Tristan: Jons Vickers
Isolde: Frida Leider
Kurwenal: Friedrich Schorr
Brangäne: Maria Olczewska
King Marke: Martti Talvela

Philharmonia Orchestra with Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

silentio said:


> *Otello*
> 
> Otello: Giovanni Martinelli
> Desdomona: Claudia Muzio
> ...


It's interesting that we can hear each of these conductors on recordings performing both of these operas magnificently. Vickers and Leider could also give us a splendid _Otello_, although I don't know whether she ever sang Desdemona.

On several Met broadcasts of _Otello_ from 1938 the Iago is Lawrence Tibbett, probably the greatest of American baritones, whose interpretation is quite in the same league as Gobbi's and whose sheer voice is superior.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

*Handel - Giulio Cesare*

Giulio Cesare - Thomas Hampson
Cleopatra - Rachel Yakar or Lucia Popp
Sesto - Susanne Mentzer
Cornelia - Anne Gjevang or Marjana Lipovsek
Tolomeo - Stafford Dean
Achilla - Rudolf A. Hartmann
Curio - Werner Groschel

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Concentus Musicus Wien - Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Produced, designed and directed by: Jean-Pierre Ponnelle
Costume desing: Pet Halmen

*Cherubini - Medea
*
Medea - Maria callas
Giasone - Jon Vickers
Neris - Teresa Berganza
Creonte - Nicola Zaccaria
Glauce - Pilar Lorengar or Andréa Guiot

Choeur et Orchestre de L'Opera de Paris - Leonard Bernstein

Produced, designed and directed by: Franco Zeffirelli or Jean-Pierre Ponnelle
Costume desing: Marcel Escoffier or Jean-Pierre Ponnelle

*Mozart - Lucio Silla (complete score)*

Lucio Silla: Philip Langridge, Anthony Rolfe Johnson or Thomas Moser
Giunia: Lella Cuberli 
Celia: Rachel Yakar or Malin Hartelius
Cecilio: Ann Murray 
Lucio Cinna: Yvonne Kenny
Aufidio: Peter Straka

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Concentus Musicus Wien - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, or, Wiener Philharmoniker - Sylvain Cambreling

Produced, designed and directed by: Jean-Pierre Ponnelle
Costume desing: Pet Halmen

*Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail*

Belmonte: Francisco Araiza
Konstanze: Yvonne Kenny
Blonde: Lillian Watson
Pedrillo: Wilfried Gamlich
Osmin: Matti Salminen
Bassa Selim: Wolfgang Reichmann or Klaus Maria Brandauer

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Wiener Philharmoniker (with turkish instruments) - Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Produced, designed and directed by: Jean-Pierre Ponnelle
Costume desing: Pet Halmen

*Mozart - Don Giovanni*

Don Giovanni: Thomas Hampson
Leporello: Bryn Terfel
Donna Anna: Renée Fleming or Edita Gruberová
Don Ottavio: Gösta Winbergh
Donna Elvira: Lella Cuberli or Catherine Malfitano
Zerlina: Cecilia Bartoli
Massetto: Roberto de Candia
Il Commendatore: Matti Salminen

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Wiener Philharmoniker - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, or, Daniel Barenboim

Produced, designed and directed by: Jean-Pierre Ponnelle
Costume desing: Jean-Pierre Ponnelle


----------

